# Can't Naruto just regenerate his arm?



## Orochibuto (Oct 29, 2014)

He regenerated his lungs in part 1, using only 3 tails worth of Kurama poisonous unwilling chakra.

And he can't regenerate an arm with the 9 Bijuus plus the natural energy of the entire planet? 

Yes I know "He is so exhausted he can't do it now" and I would agree with it. But the problem is that apparently his arm remains injured in the movie, meaning years passed and it is still injured, which is ridiculous as he could regenerate lungs and in fact RECREATED HIMSELF ENTIRELY when he got 4 tails of poisonous uncooperative Kurama. So Naruto with 9 Bijuus chakra he got, plus arguanly now having access to the full chakra of the 9 Bijuus (remember he is to be the meeting place of the Bijuus meaning they can go into him when they want possibly through the chakra they already gave to Naruto), all of then cooperative plus having the ability to gather all the natural chakra in the planet, can't heal an arm?


----------



## YMICrazy (Oct 29, 2014)

Kurama/nine tails is asleep atm as he told naruto before their final clash so Kishi might give us a time limit excuse or some other stuff like it takes time to restore an arm. Though I think he might avoid this since he restored a hole and lung in a matter of seconds with poisonous tailed chakra like you said.  Kishi might also just make em both keep the lost arm as a momento of their battle and permanent symbol of their fight/friendship. So they might refuse to heal/restore it completely. We haven't seen what's under naruto's bandages or sasuke's poncho. But yea replacing an arm in that universe is pretty friggen easy at this point. At least for them.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 29, 2014)

Did you miss the part where Kurama gave the last of his chakra to Naruto to use? Kurama will recover eventually but right now Naruto doesn't have regeneration.


----------



## plummetdown (Oct 29, 2014)

Song of the Long March

you can tell his hand is bandage up in the last naruto movie...

probably a fake.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto already has a new arm in The Last, and we see it without bandages in one of the scans.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto already has a new arm in The Last, and we see it without bandages in one of the scans.



Got a Link to the scan?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> Got a Link to the scan?




Naruto's using a Rasengan with the bandaged arm.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 29, 2014)

nardo has namekian lvl regeneration


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto ended up just like his father.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2014)

it's not proven it's a fake arm, it could be his healing arm, and kuruma going to sleep (dieing if the translation is wrong) could make the recovery slow.  His arm could be mangled in the movie.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 29, 2014)

Ah I see, so he already has regenerated in in The Last, thanks.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto's using a Rasengan with the bandaged arm.



No no, Without the Bandages. Naruto possibly could still use Rasengan if its a Puppet arm.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kael Hyun said:


> No no, Without the Bandages. Naruto possibly could still use Rasengan if its a Puppet arm.


Uh how? Puppet Arms don't have chakra networks.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh how? Puppet Arms don't have chakra networks.


They kind of do. Not chakra networks as sophisticated as a human arm but you can run chakra through them perfectly well. That's how Chiyo and Sasori were able to use chakra strings even though they had puppet arms.

But Naruto should be able to regenerate his arm. He grew back an eye and an arm is way less complicated.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2014)

Plot allows for outrageous feats like whole Planet energy gathering but plot too does not always give even though it most likely could.

Maybe it just allows to regenerate holes in body but not to regrow limbs?

Perhaps such extreme healing is only for Juubi Jins? Heroes rarely get so overpowered healing abilities as it is usually the domain of villains.

Or maybe the damage was rather FRS-like and the chakra pathways in their arms were destroyed and that prevents regeneration? Sakura might be able to find a way to deal with that which is why Naruto can use another arm in the movie but it might have some cons as opposed to his original arm.

Kurama's sleep also could last QUITE a while. A convenient way to prevent Naruto from regaining his full power by the time he fights the movie's Big Bad.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 29, 2014)

lol naruto healed broken gates and tenketsu ,restored a guys whole body ,he restored an eye ,healed obitos heart,and has wolverine regeneration from the go.He was never gonna lose an arm.

I dont know about sasuke though maybe naruto heals him.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 29, 2014)

when did he regenerate his lungs? Was he COMPLETELY with no lungs? This is not "healing" an arm, this is creating it from nothing. He didnt create Kakashi's eye from nothing, he used his internal cells. An arm is much bigger than an eye


----------



## Wrath (Oct 29, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> when did he regenerate his lungs? Was he COMPLETELY with no lungs? This is not "healing" an arm, this is creating it from nothing. He didnt create Kakashi's eye from nothing, he used his internal cells. An arm is much bigger than an eye


An arm is much less sophisticated than an eye. And Naruto restored Kakashi's natural eye, which he hadn't possessed for what.. twenty years?


----------



## Combine (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd imagine Sasuke could just use the Hell Path to fix his own body and arm.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 29, 2014)

Combine said:


> I'd imagine Sasuke could just use the Hell Path to fix his own body and arm.



Depends on Kishi, tbh. Nagato never used it to heal his legs; Madara never used it to restore both his Rinnegan.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 29, 2014)

Wrath said:


> An arm is much less sophisticated than an eye. And Naruto restored Kakashi's natural eye, which he hadn't possessed for what.. twenty years?



yeah but this is fantasy, not scientific. Naruto used Kakashi's internal cells from other organs and body parts. In order to create an arm he would need the same mass. A huge amount of cells. He would lose an entire organ to create an arm. Besides he doesnt have that power anymore. That was Hagoromo's Sun Seal in the right hand. He lost the Sun Seal plus he lost right arm


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto will likely regenerate his arm and sasuke will likely have a cyborg arm. Doubt they'll both have an arm missing when they both have a way to get them back.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Oct 29, 2014)

Yep, that's weird.But we will see.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 30, 2014)

Limbs don't regenerate. Organs do.


----------



## iJutsu (Oct 30, 2014)

It's plot op. If the two really made peace with each other, the original Kurama would be put back in Naruto making none of what happened this chapter about chakra matter.



Za Fuuru said:


> He lost the Sun Seal plus he lost right arm


Nope. Even Sasuke says the hands aren't needed to access the RS powers. Having them inside Kakashi's eye sockets is enough.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't think it'll be quite so easy. Otherwise Naruto wouldn't be wearing bandages in the movie. There are limits even to Naruto's regenerative abilities. Perhaps it only works if he does the treatment quickly enough or he can only regenerate the limbs of others and not his own or the Kagutsuchi did permanent damage not even his powers can heal. We'll see.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 30, 2014)

there's already a picture of naruto using his raw hand doing rasengan from the movie. Plus the bandage shots.

Obviously healed his arm.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 30, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh how? Puppet Arms don't have chakra networks.



Kankarou fixing a brother up maybe??


----------



## Wrath (Oct 30, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> yeah but this is fantasy, not scientific. Naruto used Kakashi's internal cells from other organs and body parts. In order to create an arm he would need the same mass. A huge amount of cells. He would lose an entire organ to create an arm. Besides he doesnt have that power anymore. That was Hagoromo's Sun Seal in the right hand. He lost the Sun Seal plus he lost right arm


For what it's worth "this is fantasy" is the absolute worst argument to make when trying to say that something is impossible.

But leaving that aside, there's no reason why Naruto should have lost his healing powers. Sasuke didn't lose his Yin powers so why should Naruto lose his Yang powers? The seals were just for the special Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 30, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Limbs don't regenerate. Organs do.



Tell Madara who had all the Bijuu's chakra.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Tell Madara who had all the Bijuu's chakra.


And Madara couldn't regenerate eyes. If he had that power he wouldn't have needed to retrieve his original eye from Obito.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 30, 2014)

Wrath said:


> And Madara couldn't regenerate eyes. If he had that power he wouldn't have needed to retrieve his original eye from Obito.



That's down to plot holding down the Rinnegan's Hell Realm.

But I digress: Juubidara actually regenerated an arm he lost.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 30, 2014)

I think Kishi forgot Naruto can regenerate.


----------



## Wrath (Oct 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> That's down to plot holding down the Rinnegan's Hell Realm.
> 
> But I digress: Juubidara actually regenerated an arm he lost.


Screw that, he regenerated the entire lower half of his body.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 30, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Screw that, he regenerated the entire lower half of his body.



Yet Naruto will need bandages.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Yet Naruto will need bandages.



Maybe the actual Juubi offers specific boosts that not even the separate chakra of all 9 bijuus can offer? 

...Unless Kurama is still asleep by the time of the movie and Naruto can't draw on his power to heal such wounds. That would also depower Naruto quite a bit and give the Big Bad of the movie a chance to look really dangerous.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 30, 2014)

I wonder if Naruto can regenerate his brain cells.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 30, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe the actual Juubi offers specific boosts that not even the separate chakra of all 9 bijuus can offer?
> 
> ...Unless Kurama is still asleep by the time of the movie and Naruto can't draw on his power to heal such wounds. That would also depower Naruto quite a bit and give the Big Bad of the movie a chance to look really dangerous.



What about the other Bijuu and other Kurama?


----------



## 1Person (Oct 30, 2014)

The bandages might be a seal to keep the yang chakra in his sun tattoo from screwing with his surroundings .
Sorta like how danzo had bandages on his sharingan


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 30, 2014)

iJutsu said:


> Nope. Even Sasuke says the hands aren't needed to access the RS powers. Having them inside Kakashi's eye sockets is enough.



Man I was talking about the healing power, he could do it only with the right hand in which he had the Sun. He saved Gai with that right hand. With the left he couldnt. Now the Sun is gone and the arm is blown away

what does Rinnegan have to do with this?


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 30, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> What about the other Bijuu and other Kurama?



Maybe Naruto decides to let Yang Kurama enjoy freedom not wanting to risk it to suffer a similar fate as Yin Kurama, or Sasuke drained them of so much chakra that they did go to sleep too....or maybe Kishi will bring up something of one needing the Juubi's power to have such super healing...

And the other bijuus apart from Hachibi(who is returning to Bee) do not plan to live inside of Naruto but to enjoy life outside. Maybe due to lacking enough bijuu chakra super regeneration isn't possible. Madara got half of Kurama's chakra and most of all bijuu chakra inside himself.

Well, we will hear eventually about what sort of excuse Kishi got to explain why Naruto's hand in the movie is bandaged.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Oct 30, 2014)

Wrath said:


> For what it's worth "this is fantasy" is the absolute worst argument to make when trying to say that something is impossible.
> 
> But leaving that aside, there's no reason why Naruto should have lost his healing powers. Sasuke didn't lose his Yin powers so why should Naruto lose his Yang powers? The seals were just for the special Chibaku Tensei.



it's a valid argument. You are saying "eye is more complex than arm" in a manga in which they swap eyes as if they were shoes? What the fuck does eye complexity have to do with these fantasy battles? We are talking about MASS, Naruto talked about MASS. Naruto said "I took that, I swapped that" after he gave Kakashi a new eye. It didnt come out of nowhere. He used cells that Kakashi already had. 100g of mass into 100g of mass. Not 100g of mass out of your ass.

you want him to create an entire arm out of nothing? Without even having that right hand he used to create Kakashi's eye?

Sasuke has Rinnegan, Naruto has only the bijuu.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 31, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Tell Madara who had all the Bijuu's chakra.



"had all the bijuu's chakra" is a funny way of saying it. I'd say Madara was the *Juubi jin*. More accurate don't you think ?


----------



## Cloudane (Oct 31, 2014)

Must be more to it.  One thing that remains unresolved is that Naruto is now a superpower, and as long as one exists there will still be people trying to take that power and the ninja wars will go on.  Usually an ending to something like this ushers in an era of peace, so how does that happen?  I reckon he will, literally, give his right arm to make sure the beasts are set free and no longer expected to slave around healing him and other humans all the time.  Thus, the peaceful era begins.

It's also highly symbolic, it's almost like something you'd find in the Bible.  The ultimate descendants of the ultimate rivals have one last battle to the death (at least from Sasuke's PoV) and the consequences are they lose the very arms they needed to make war with each other.  Lesson and a half that one.  If they just grew their arms back as if nothing ever happened (it should at least be long and difficult), it'd undermine that.



R00t_Decision said:


> I wonder if Naruto can regenerate his brain cells.



He pulls off nigh on impossible things and saved the world, but even he's not a miracle worker


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 31, 2014)

1. Pretty sure the tattoo granted Naruto those healing abilities and neither Naruto or Sasuke have theirs anymore, not to mention if they did they got blown off...

2. Where's the scan of Naruto without his bandages?

3. Sasuke could go inside the Hell King's mouth and get his arm restored and do the same for Naruto or even use Asura Path for a mechanical arm unless restricted by plot.


----------



## plummetdown (Oct 31, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> 1. Pretty sure the tattoo granted Naruto those healing abilities and neither Naruto or Sasuke have theirs anymore, not to mention if they did they got blown off...
> 
> 2. Where's the scan of Naruto without his bandages?
> 
> 3. Sasuke could go inside the Hell King's mouth and get his arm restored and do the same for Naruto or even use Asura Path for a mechanical arm unless restricted by plot.



i dont think there is a scan without his bandages. just all speculation now unless people can prove it with pictures. 

he lost his arm, ......

Anyways more importantly where is anako? can't leave that hottie alone...


----------



## Tohoma (Oct 31, 2014)

The bandages is probably a cosmetic design and nothing to important.


----------



## Yuna (Oct 31, 2014)

Za Fuuru said:


> yeah but this is fantasy, not scientific. Naruto used Kakashi's internal cells from other organs and body parts. In order to create an arm he would need the same mass. A huge amount of cells. He would lose an entire organ to create an arm. Besides he doesnt have that power anymore. That was Hagoromo's Sun Seal in the right hand. He lost the Sun Seal plus he lost right arm


Naruto didn't state exactly what he did. He might've meant to state that he took a part of Kakashi, read his gene sequence through it and then created the new out from scratch. After all, why would you need a piece of someone's body to craft an *entirely different body part* out of it? You should be able to use just about anyone's cells if that were the case. We know that organ rejection isn't a actually a thing in Naruto, what with all of the Sharingan and Rinnegan stealing going around.


----------



## MinatoEMS (Nov 2, 2014)

I feel cheated that both the chakras that sage of six paths gave them is now gone.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 2, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Naruto decides to let Yang Kurama enjoy freedom not wanting to risk it to suffer a similar fate as Yin Kurama, or Sasuke drained them of so much chakra that they did go to sleep too....or maybe Kishi will bring up something of one needing the Juubi's power to have such super healing...
> 
> And the other bijuus apart from Hachibi(who is returning to Bee) do not plan to live inside of Naruto but to enjoy life outside. Maybe due to lacking enough bijuu chakra super regeneration isn't possible. Madara got half of Kurama's chakra and most of all bijuu chakra inside himself.
> 
> Well, we will hear eventually about what sort of excuse Kishi got to explain why Naruto's hand in the movie is bandaged.



Plausible.

Though I'm sure about Yang Kurama going back to Naruto as per Hagoromo's request. 
Maybe the Bijuu could channel their chakra to Naruto via their portions of chakra within Naruto?

I dunno... we know Naruto gets an arm somehow.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> "had all the bijuu's chakra" is a funny way of saying it. I'd say Madara was the *Juubi jin*. More accurate don't you think ?



All the Bijuu's chakra = Juubi Jin. Hence we saw all the Bijuu collected when Madara/Obito were Jinchuriki.


----------



## OB1 (May 2, 2018)

Naruto's new arm is made up of Hashirama cells. He has healing factor because of him being an Uzumaki and having Kurama sealed inside him. However, I think it is now impossible for him to regenerate an entire limb; given the fact that he no longer have his original dominant arm. Still, I believe he can access 6th Paths Sage Mode since Sasuke can still use his rinnegan. Also, Sasuke chose to not get a replacement arm in order to honor their (Naruto and Sasuke's) fight.

In my opinion, whether they can or can't regenerate their arms, they are still OP. But in their current condition, I'd say that Sasuke is in a better shape, having tasked with a difficult mission and always being active. Naruto needs to move more or at least train to be in his top shape, being stuck in the Hokage's office is really taking its toll--seeing how Kinshiki and Momoshiki captured him easily. It's just my opinion though.


----------



## Boruto (May 2, 2018)

OB1 said:


> Naruto's new arm is made up of Hashirama cells. He has healing factor because of him being an Uzumaki and having Kurama sealed inside him. However, I think it is now impossible for him to regenerate an entire limb; given the fact that he no longer have his original dominant arm. Still, I believe he can access 6th Paths Sage Mode since Sasuke can still use his rinnegan. Also, Sasuke chose to not get a replacement arm in order to honor their (Naruto and Sasuke's) fight.
> 
> In my opinion, whether they can or can't regenerate their arms, they are still OP. But in their current condition, I'd say that Sasuke is in a better shape, having tasked with a difficult mission and always being active. Naruto needs to move more or at least train to be in his top shape, being stuck in the Hokage's office is really taking its toll--seeing how Kinshiki and Momoshiki captured him easily. It's just my opinion though.


Captured him easily? He sacrificed himself and took the brunt of Momoshiki's attack instead of countering it so that he wouldn't blow up everything around him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Klue (May 2, 2018)

OB1 said:


> Naruto's new arm is made up of Hashirama cells. He has healing factor because of him being an Uzumaki and having Kurama sealed inside him. However, I think it is now impossible for him to regenerate an entire limb; given the fact that he no longer have his original dominant arm. Still, I believe he can access 6th Paths Sage Mode since Sasuke can still use his rinnegan. Also, Sasuke chose to not get a replacement arm in order to honor their (Naruto and Sasuke's) fight.
> 
> In my opinion, whether they can or can't regenerate their arms, they are still OP. But in their current condition, I'd say that Sasuke is in a better shape, having tasked with a difficult mission and always being active. Naruto needs to move more or at least train to be in his top shape, being stuck in the Hokage's office is really taking its toll--seeing how Kinshiki and Momoshiki captured him easily. It's just my opinion though.



How a Ninja gonna Edo a thread for their first post?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

